# Uber X driver makes 100K a Year???



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

watch this video on you tube, what do you guys think??


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

That's around $2k per week after commission. I'm not sure that's feasible for the long run.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

That's some fantastic infotainment!

First I was put off with his hard-sell and gold chain, but kept watching.
He genuinely is in love with the Uber concept!

Who knew one could gross $2K a week in Arizona?
How many hours a week for that?
He states he's one of "Uber's top dogs!"

Guess his angle on Youtube is folks reach out through him to Uber = sign up bonuses X ?


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

I could only stomach watching some of it, I especially like the part where he was excited about getting an Uber bag. Did you notice he hadn't even been paid yet, it was happening that Thursday and he even says he nets $1800, which is only $93,600 a year if he can keep that rate up.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Couldn't make it past 3 minutes.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Couldn't make it past 3 minutes.


I couldn't even get that far!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I've got a great bridge I'd just _love_ to show you in Brooklyn!


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

If he nets $1,800 on $2,000 gross, then he is only driving 400 miles the way I calculate my expenses. He really must be Superman!


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

Commission on $2000 is $400, so he is grossing more than that. Calc says $2250 gross. Even at 80 hour weeks, which would be damn hard to keep up for a year, that's $28.13/hr. But he hasn't even been paid yet when he made the video, so I'm thinking he has no clue what it's like long term and is assuming a good week will keep on happening.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> Commission on $2000 is $400, so he is grossing more than that. Calc says $2250 gross. Even at 80 hour weeks, which would be damn hard to keep up for a year, that's $28.13/hr. But he hasn't even been paid yet when he made the video, so I'm thinking he has no clue what it's like long term and is assuming a good week will keep on happening.


Do I notice the Bloodshot eyes? He feels rejuvenated - could that be the speed he takes?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I think the only way to prove his hours/income is by logging in to his dashboard and showing his weekly intake, otherwise, the print-out could have been generated anywhere....

If his Youtube channel takes off with hundreds of new Uber recruits being channeled through his referral code ( $250-500 each ) he'll make tens of thousands of dollars without even getting behind the wheel.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It is not clear from his video if he has counted any expenses, other than perhaps the Uber commission. He didn't even mention fuel expenses. Unless Phoenix is a seriously "surged" area, he is putting some major miles on his car.

He is a poster boy for Uber...... "Praise the Uber!!!!...."


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello from Phoenix, my first post here.
From what I understand, Ivan lives in Tempe, a college town, very busy.
Tempe is very close to downtown Scottsdale (another hot zone)
He is also very close to Phoenix International Sky Harbor Airport and downtown Phoenix.
He has 3 cars and does XL drives from the Phoenix airport to Tucson (these are $400-$500 rides)
He most likely makes a lot of referral $$$ as well... so yes I can see how all these add up.
But....... the 2 brand new cars he just purchased must push his overhead way up there.
So those big amounts might look impressive but once you figure in his elevated overhead
they might not look that great anymore.

Uber X driver makes 100K????..... is a little misleading when you roll
with 3 cars.


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

JJuber said:


> watch this video on you tube, what do you guys think??


someone said that he does it by doing referral fraud,

so no he cannot make 100k a year doing it the right way, I heard that uber is looking into this deceptive practice, it will be interesting to see if he will post on youtube the outcome, ie; uber bankrupted him, or uber sued him or ??


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I only watched a few disconnected clips for three seconds or so. There's no way he made this of his own accord; maybe some of that $100k comes from the "marketing" portion of Uber's 20 percent cut...

And he left a $70k a year job with benefits to make $100k with Uber. After his expenses and self-employment tax, his net is probably half of what it was, even without the $30k in bonuses. And I sure hope his wife has health insurance!


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

mp775 said:


> I only watched a few disconnected clips for three seconds or so. There's no way he made this of his own accord; maybe some of that $100k comes from the "marketing" portion of Uber's 20 percent cut...
> 
> And he left a $70k a year job with benefits to make $100k with Uber. After his expenses and self-employment tax, his net is probably half of what it was, even without the $30k in bonuses. And I sure hope his wife has health insurance!


well he is getting his referral bait from youtube, when uber finds out about his scams they can force him into bankruptcy,


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Could this Ivan be the iconic "Tom Vu" of ride-shares? 
Then sign me UP!!!!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

JJuber said:


> watch this video on you tube, what do you guys think??


Ahah, what a goof. He's rejecting a call in the middle of the presentation.

Then he perhaps makes a Freudian slip, saying, Nobody's got my back. (Probably meant nobody's on my back).

Numbers don't really make sense unless he's driving 100 hours a week, mass referrals, or under a temporary guarantee or promo.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Did he include the money he's getting from UBER to spruik this stuff.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

uberx2015 said:


> well he is getting his referral bait from youtube, when uber finds out about his scams they can force him into bankruptcy,


Just wondering is it against Uber policy to solicit referrals via YouTube?
Do they care how you signed up new drivers?


----------



## uberx2015 (Jul 2, 2014)

he is getting rider info and convincing them to be drivers for uber, 250 a pop !!! 
he has a youtube page and telling morons on there that he will hook them up with uber, 

again 250 a pop, 

hence 100k a year, maybe, I would say 200k in the hole by the time uber gets done with him, 

his referrals are bogus, frauds, most of them don't have cars that will qualify for uberx


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

I just Hope someone not just quit full time job just because watch this video


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

wow, uber already closed his account because the video...


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> I think the only way to prove his hours/income is by logging in to his dashboard and showing his weekly intake, otherwise, the print-out could have been generated anywhere....
> 
> If his Youtube channel takes off with hundreds of new Uber recruits being channeled through his referral code ( $250-500 each ) he'll make tens of thousands of dollars without even getting behind the wheel.


Uber also cut the referral bonus from $250 to $50, or haven't you heard? Can't make anything going that way either. But good thought.


----------

